# How to encourage cockatiels mate on the perch?



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

My pair of cockatiels tend to mate ontop of the food bowl. This actually prevent them to mate probably. Their cloaca never touch at all. Therefore, their first clutch of eggs are all infertile. 

Now, I lower the food bowl onto the bottom of the cage floor. Since birds have an instinct that ground level is not a secure place, they will *TRY *not to mate on the ground. (I did see some cockatiels mate on the floor, but not often). So that is why I place the food bowl onto the floor. Now, they stopped mating. 

On the side note: 
-the pair of cockatiels are over 19 months, so I assumed they are sexually matured 
-at least that what the original breeder said~~
-I also understand that there are also many factors that result infertile eggs, but my main concern at the momment is to encourage them to mate on the perch~~~

Did I do the right thing? 
Is there anything to encourage the cockatiels to mate on the perch?
What is the best size for perches?

Thnx for reading~~~


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What about changing the perches around?

I don't think there's any way really that you can encourage them, because they need to be doing it when they want to. You took away what they were mating on, so maybe it's put them off a bit. Do you have a nestbox up at all?

As for perches I don't think it matters.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

the funny thing is that she started to mate again once she stop brooding her infertile eggs~~~


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine have mated just about every where , on perches, on floors, on dishes, on top of cages , and they were always successful

To encourage them - not sure it'll work, but offer more showers (rain seems to get them in the mood OR so i've read) more soft foods, like smashed up hard boiled eggs
oh and it is advised not to offer the nest box until they've mated successfully, and then wait about 3-4 days (eggs are laid 10 days after mating) this lessons the infertile eggs laid.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh and don't forget the soft music and candle light


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think you got some good info about them breeding  Here is an interesting link about perches http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-housing-accessories/choosing-a-perch.aspx The more variety the better, when it comes to perches


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is it possible to attach the food dish more solidly so it doesn't wobble when they use it for their romantic encounters? And/or put a perch right in front of the dish and hope they start using it.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The most common cause of infertile eggs is that they aren't getting it right as you have observed. The second most common problem would be an infertile male. I think you're just going to have to wait 'till they get it right. They most likely will.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've heard that clipping or pulling the feathers around the vent can help. The birds get better contact with each other that way.

Although I gotta say, this idea makes me want to go wash out my brain with soap.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I tried that once as I knew Buddy had some odd feathers around his vent. It didn't work for him I think he is infertile. There's something odd about his tail end. I think he was grabbed by a dog in his previous home. I have heard that it will increase the likelihood and number of fertile eggs


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Learn something new every day! I had no idea that tails/tail ends can be a cause of being infertile. Wow.

But I do get clipping around the vent being a bit more helpful for them, has anyone known it to work?


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

ohh my pair always mated on the floor of the cage or ontop of the cage 
for the first time yesterday they finally mated on their perch.

i agree with solace on changing the perches. thats what i did before my tiel's nest box got hooked up


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Just want to thnx all the advices. 

-I finally manage to help them to mate successfully several times

-When they (Holly and Wiser) mate on the food bowl, I would assist them. I gently lift Holly's tail up high to allow more space for the Wiser to reach his cloaca to hers. After several time assisting them, they finally mate probably on their own.

-Also, I placed the bowl next to the perch. When Wiser is on top of Holly, I slowly lift and push Holly's tail anteriorly. Eventually she walked to the perch while she is mating. 

-Now I am hoping that they will remember that it is okay to mate on perch~~~


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm glad you found a way to help your tiels out, but your technique is even funnier than the idea of clipping the vent feathers! I'm being childish of course.


----------

